# moeten vs nodig hebben



## Alisson Pereira

Hallo

Voor jullie, wat is het verschil tussen?

Ik moet een nieuwe fiets kopen.

Ik heb een nieuwe fiets kopen nodig. (Is dat mogelijk?)

Geef alsjeblieft meer voorbeelden.

Bij voorbaat dank


----------



## eno2

Alisson Pereira said:


> Ik heb een nieuwe fiets kopen nodig. (Is dat mogelijk?)


No
If you want to express that it will be necessary for you to buy a new bicycle, you have to say: Het zal nodig zijn een nieuwe fiets te kopen.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Alisson Pereira said:


> Ik moet een nieuwe fiets kopen.


So is that ok to say??


----------



## eno2

Yes.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Thank you!


----------



## elroy

eno2 said:


> Het zal nodig zijn een nieuwe fiets te kopen.


 Without “om”? (“om een...)


----------



## eno2

Yes. 'Om' is optional in many cases - or not used at all. 

"Het zal nodig zijn te"


----------



## ThomasK

Of: het zal noodzakelijk zijn.

Nu, er is *nog een link tussen "moeten" en "nodig hebben", namelijk via "hoeven". Hoeven* is een AUX, zou ik zeggen, _*behoeven*_ is een beetje ouderwets, maar is een lexicaal verbum, dat "vereisen" (require) betekent, zoals in het oudere: "Goede wijn behoeft geen krans" [good things don't need publicity]. Daaruit ontstaat dan *behoefte [aan]* (need [for])...

_*Hoeven*_ gebruikt je echter alleen in negatieve (niet, nooit, geen, nergens, ...) of negatief gekleurde zinnen (alleen, maar, slechts, enz.), en in principe *met "te" + inf. : *_Je hoeft niet op te staan. Je hoeft maar een symbolisch bedrag te betalen. Je hoeft niet te komen_, enz. Betekenis: _you don't have to, you don't need to... _


----------



## Leritu

eno2 said:


> No
> If you want to express that it will be necessary for you to buy a new bicycle, you have to say: Het zal nodig zijn een nieuwe fiets te kopen.



As a Dutch person this sounds very formal and uncommon to me.

In the Netherlands we would rather say: _Ik heb een nieuwe fiets nodig._ (or indeed: _Ik moet een nieuwe fiets kopen._)


----------



## eno2

Ok I was wrong then. 
I schould have said: 
<If you want to express that it will be necessary for you to buy a new bicycle, you have to say: Het zal noodzakelijk zijn een nieuwe fiets te kopen. >


----------



## Leritu

eno2 said:


> Ok I was wrong then.
> I schould have said:
> <If you want to express that it will be necessary for you to buy a new bicycle, you have to say: Het zal noodzakelijk zijn een nieuwe fiets te kopen. >



I don't think you're wrong! This might just be one of those linguistic differences between the Netherlands and Flanders.


----------



## eno2

Ik zei in #4 al dat "ik moet een nieuwe fiets kopen" OK is.


De zin van A.P. in #1
'Ik heb het nodig een nieuwe fiets te kopen'  is niet goed.
Zij begon over (het eventuele gebruik van) 'nodig'

Ik heb een nieuwe fiets nodig is 100% OK
Maar 'nodig' combineren met 'moeten' gaat moeilijk. 
Of het zou moeten luiden: 
'Ik moet zo nodig een nieuwe fiets kopen'. Wat weeral iets anders betekent.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

eno2 said:


> 'Ik moet zo nodig een nieuwe fiets kopen'. Wat weeral iets anders betekent


Ik moet zeggen dat die zin ''normaal'' is voor me, ik bedoel dat de betekenis hetzelfde is zoals ''ik moet een nieuwe fiets kopen''. Maar Kunt u dat me uitleggen, alstublieft?


----------



## eno2

Die zin is zeker 'normaal'. 'Zo nodig' voert een conditie in. Die  de betekenis van de zin verandert.

'zo nodig' betekent*  'indien nodig'*
_Zo nodig wordt er geweld gebruikt.
'Ik moet, zo nodig, een nieuwe fiets kopen'. 
Met komma's is het duidelijker.
Maar we spreken niet met komma's. _


'Zo nodig' kan ook '*heel nodig' *betekenen maar dat is  iets wat ik bij mijn weten zelden of nooit gebruik.

_Ogepast
je hebt ook 'zonodig'_
_Hij moest weer *zonodig* grappig doen.=* zoals altijd
----*_
The use of moeten and  nodig zijn  in the same  sentence is a redundancy, it's not done, and it sounds very akward, so it's easy: Just forget it. And use 'moeten' or use 'nodig zijn'. But not  both.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Dat weet ik niet, elke dag leer ik een beetje. Dus Kan ik dit dan zeggen?

''Ik ga, zo nodig, naar Nederland om Nederlands te leren''

is die zin goed?


----------



## Peterdg

Alisson Pereira said:


> is die zin goed?


Heel goed!


eno2 said:


> 'Zo nodig' kan ook '*heel nodig' *betekenen maar dat is iets wat ik bij mijn weten zelden of nooit gebruik.


Dat was het eerste waar ik aan dacht.
EDIT:


eno2 said:


> _Ogepast
> je hebt ook 'zonodig'
> Hij moest weer *zonodig* grappig doen.=* zoals altijd*_


Blijkbaar bestaat "zonodig", geschreven als één woord, niet; de Nederlandse spelling is een ramp.


----------

